# Science proves the earth is flat.



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Just like the bible says...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Just like the bible says, it's round.

And we wonder why non-Christians laugh and us and refuse to come to Christ. Hearsay at it's finest.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Not this again.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> Just like the bible says, it's round.
> 
> And we wonder why non-Christians laugh and us and refuse to come to Christ. Hearsay at it's finest.


So are you saying the we are more powerful than God? God says that he is the one who draws men unto himself. Believe me, God's plan will not be hindered by us. Stop worrying about what others will say about you and just live your life & enjoy it. Have some faith.

And obviously you didn't watch the video.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Page Juan.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Math is hard.


I watched parts of. Let's take where they were on that lake and shining lasers and lights 18 km across it. They said, oh we should not be able to see the light because if the earth were a sphere the arch between the two points 18 km apart would be as high as a 3 story building. Say what !!!! 18 kilometers is only 11 miles yet the math they use says the arch would be three stories tall over that short distance. The formula all of the flat earth people use for this calculation has been debunked numerous times. I stopped watching after this.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Science proves its round

https://www.popsci.com/10-ways-you-can-prove-earth-is-round#page-16

Please explain how gravity works on a flat surface? Lunar eclipse? The millions of other round stars and planets??? Have you never been in a plane cruising at 35k feet? See satellites and the space station orbiting at night? Guess all the astronauts are liars. Gimme a freaking break, if you seriously believe that, might need to re-evaluate your decision making paradigm.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

more funny stuff.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I was in the Navy and we never steamed off the edge in our world travels.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

If you really believe that we are spinning at a speed of more than 1,000/mph....


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

KeeperTX said:


> If you really believe that we are spinning at a speed of more than 1,000/mph....


roughly speaking


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> If you really believe that we are spinning at a speed of more than 1,000/mph....


That is what gravity does. Keeps us from flying off. And yes I did watch some of it. Did you watch the other videos? Especially the one where the bible proves the earth is round? I doubt you did.

If you want to believe the earth is flat after all the biblical and scientific evidence points to a round earth, by all means do so. But when you publically state it is flat, then you are showing your ignorance in God, the bible and scientific facts. Furthermore, you are showing non-Christians false information that causes them not to even consider Christ.

We should do everything to point the lost to Christ. Saying the earth is flat when the biblical and scientific evidence shows it's not does nothing but harm the cause for Christ.

And yes, I believe God is all powerful and all knowing.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Message Boards prove their are gullible idiots among us...


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

KeeperTX said:


> If you really believe that we are spinning at a speed of more than 1,000/mph....


Yes. Itâ€™s called gravity dingus. Gravity on a flat surface doesnâ€™t make sense.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Csafisher said:


> Yes. Itâ€™s called gravity dingus. Gravity on a flat surface doesnâ€™t make sense.


Ok Einstein that theory explains it all. :headknock


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

KeeperTX said:


> Ok Einstein that theory explains it all. :headknock


It does. Quite simple actually unless you went your college for basket weaving. Do you honestly believe all the photos from space are fake? Never seen the space station? How does that orbit?

Special kind of stupid.....


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Stuart said:


> Math is hard.
> 
> I watched parts of. Let's take where they were on that lake and shining lasers and lights 18 km across it. They said, oh we should not be able to see the light because if the earth were a sphere the arch between the two points 18 km apart would be as high as a 3 story building. Say what !!!! 18 kilometers is only 11 miles yet the math they use says the arch would be three stories tall over that short distance. The formula all of the flat earth people use for this calculation has been debunked numerous times. I stopped watching after this.


That formula seems accurate to me.

http://earthcurvature.com/


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

1- Watch a ship sail off out into the distance... He eventually disappears because he goes over the horizon.. Earth is round

2- You can use the North Star Polaris to determine your latitude and true north. There's a reason that when the further toward the equator you move, the closer the star gets to the horizon. When you cross the equator into the southern hemisphere, the star disappears. And the closer to the north pole you get, the higher the star is in the sky. Why? Because the earth is round. If the earth was flat, the star would be in the same place at all times no matter your location. 

3- The Earth has been circumnavigated numerous times..... They start and end at the same place after making a full lap around earth.. Did they fall off "the edge" of earth? No, cause it's round. Actually, the scientific word for Earth's shape is an "oblate spheroid." 

I've studied astronomy quite a bit and am in an astronomy class.. I tend to believe what the real deal scientist from back in the day discovered.. Part of that is finding out the earth is ROUND. The most obvious way and common sense way with astronomy to know that the earth is round, is that ANY star you see in the sky would remain in the same place 24hrs a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year if the earth was flat.. The spherical shape of Earth and it's rotation is what brings stars above and below the horizon. That includes the sun... We would have nothing but straight sunlight all day everyday with a flat earth.. When you see the sun setting, as it goes below the horizon, the earth is rotating on it's axis and the sun disappears due to it's spherical shape.

I could talk about this stuff all day.. I'm no where near what you'd call a "nerd," but I've always been interested in astronomy and how the earth works 

I respect your opinion, but really..... Them **** scientist are just trying to make money and come up with some theories to fool people into believing.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Message Boards prove their are gullible idiots among us...


And, they seem to be breeding like rabbits.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

KeeperTX said:


> Just like the bible says...


So it's flat? Okay awesome.



Csafisher said:


> Science proves its round
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/10-ways-you-can-prove-earth-is-round#page-16
> 
> Please explain how gravity works on a flat surface? Lunar eclipse? The millions of other round stars and planets??? Have you never been in a plane cruising at 35k feet? See satellites and the space station orbiting at night? Guess all the astronauts are liars. Gimme a freaking break, if you seriously believe that, might need to re-evaluate your decision making paradigm.


Sooo it's round? Okay awesome.



Haute Pursuit said:


> Message Boards prove their are gullible idiots among us...


Chit not me.



KeeperTX said:


> That formula seems accurate to me.
> 
> http://earthcurvature.com/


Flat again? Well okay.



dk2429 said:


> 1- Watch a ship sail off out into the distance... He eventually disappears because he goes over the horizon.. Earth is round
> 
> 2- You can use the North Star Polaris to determine your latitude and true north. There's a reason that when the further toward the equator you move, the closer the star gets to the horizon. When you cross the equator into the southern hemisphere, the star disappears. And the closer to the north pole you get, the higher the star is in the sky. Why? Because the earth is round. If the earth was flat, the star would be in the same place at all times no matter your location.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. So it's half round and half flat, like this? Okay awesome.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Texashookset said:


> So it's flat? Okay awesome.
> 
> Sooo it's round? Okay awesome.
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Texashookset said:


> So it's flat? Okay awesome.
> 
> Sooo it's round? Okay awesome.
> 
> ...


Where did you get that shape out of my post?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dk2429 said:


> Where did you get that shape out of my post?


He looked down at his belly and used that as a template... Notice, no shoes in sight!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He looked down at his belly and used that as a template... Notice, no shoes in sight!


ROFL!!!!:rotfl::biggrin:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Com'on*

Guys!

I think Hookset is trying to relate to this image taken from an early official NASA mission.


----------

